

Why Google+ is a Plus for startups - cheerioty
http://blog.tape.io/what-a-success-why-google-is-a-plus-for-start

======
mcobrien
Is it just me or does the chosen voice sound synthesized?

It would be interesting to hear the original as a comparison -- I'd often
prefer to hear a screencast straight from the founder.

------
StavrosK
Until it gets infested with spam and nobody can do this sort of thing any more
:/

~~~
sapphirecat
Yeah, that was interesting. The default circles include 'Following'--I didn't
realize you could invert the process and push stuff into other people's
streams.

~~~
StavrosK
It goes to their "incoming" thing, which is why I never check mine... Too bad.

------
skennedy
With LinkedIn charging you to message a single person and Facebook's closed
network, Google+ has a great opportunity by blending the open/closed network
concepts.

Nice creativity on your part!

------
spenvo
My startup, Photochrome, has benefited from its page on FB, yes. But Facebook
is not doing all that it can to open Pages to its users because revenue is
derived from the buffer inherent in a closed system. Don't get me wrong, I'm a
fan of targeted ads to drive likes/social connections, but free is nice too.
Waiting for share-able circles or G+'s business offering...

------
wunderkind
this is an interesting story. I like the idea on finding experts via social
networks. This is what facebook doesn't do: Aim on the users with a
professional perspective. But it has risks too: What about the spammers and
scammers?

------
123audioads
I'm as real as they come! Matter of fact, the audio was produced without any
compression or enhancement. What you hear is how it was recorded, minus a few
gaps of silence. Cheers, Kim

------
pspeter3
Why use Google+ when you can use LinkedIn which is designed to help you find
professionals on the web? I like Google+ too but I just feel like each Social
Network has its own purpose.

------
wccrawford
Nice, but it's not like that can't be done on other networks as well. G+ has
everyone's attention, and that's a bonus, but it won't always be that way.

~~~
ja27
It's a bit harder on other networks.

I tried a search on Twitter to find voiceover artists. The search worked
surprisingly well. Searching "Voice over artist" was useless though. Ok, now
I've got a list of Twitter users that I want to put my request in front of.
But I can't reach them. I could follow each and hope for a follow-back. I
could @mention each of them and ask. I can't DM them because they're not
following me. Not very easy on Twitter.

I tried a search on Facebook. I can find pages for individual voiceover
artists, but not a "Freelance Voiceover artists of the world unite" page that
I was hoping for. So now I can message each artist individually or like each
of their pages and write on the wall of their page. Not very easy on Facebook.

I tried repeating their Google+ search. Not only do I get a list of voiceover
artists on Google+, which I can add to a circle and message (though they'll
have to add me to a circle or check their Incoming to see it), but there's a
"VoiceActors onGPlus" Google+ profile already that 105 people have added to
their circles.

Unless I'm missing some Twitter or Facebook tricks, Google+ clearly wins that
contest and I don't think it's just because it's new and people are checking
it, though that certainly helped in this case.

~~~
wccrawford
The problem is that that profile is against TOS and will probably be deleted
for that. It's not Google+ that helped you, it's people who abused it for
something it's not. (At least, not yet.)

Twitter probably also has lists of voice over artists... Yup, a quick google
search for 'twitter voice over artists' provides a few directories that have
been compiled by people.

Facebook probably has groups.

There are forums out there specifically for that, I'm sure.

So there isn't really anything specific about Google+ that made it easier.
(Again, at least not yet. I'm hoping they add those features soon.)

------
cedel2k1
I wonder how long the ability will last to use Google+ that way.

------
johnx123-up
These "micro jobs" are worth only $5. Next time, please crosscheck with
<http://jobreapr.com/>

~~~
mtogo
You believe that an hour or two of someone's time is worth $5? Even McDonald's
pays more than that.

~~~
wccrawford
And it's certainly not worth only $5 for someone's professional time. Voice
acting is not the piece of cake that people think it is.

